# Nine Month Old Nightmare



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Right now, it feels like Gracie is 99.9% work and .1% enjoyment for me. Everyday is a challenge and I would appreciate some encouragement and advice.

She is nine months and a half months old. We had pretty much solved the biting and she rarely put her mouth on anyone for a couple months. I was in heaven! However, over the last two weeks...she has gone crazy. She gets excited and jumps all over me biting. My arms are covered in bruises and red scratches. This behavior is not due to a lack of physical and mental exercise. We have her on a busy schedule and she is always ready to fall asleep by 8 o'clock. 

I think the root of this problem is that my brother, who owns the dog, allows her to rough house with him. He does not care if she is incredibly physical with him and he rarely listens to reason on this issue. She has never interacted with me like this...but suddenly she is. It is extremely frustrating. Right now, he is listening to me and we are working on eliminating his rough play with her. That is a bonus! 

Gracie is developing separation anxiety. She is relaxed at home and I can go where I please. In public is a whole different story. While in class recently, I was going to leave her with my brother and pick up some more treats from the back of the store. At the sight of me leaving, she freaked out. Gracie screamed and cried. It sounded like someone was killing her.  This is such an interesting response, because she does not react like this if anyone else in my family leaves her.

It is so obvious the issues that I need to work on. I wish I was a better trainer and knew exactly what I needed to do. I am going to continue training, exercising, and working with her. It is challenging because one week she is doing great and the next she is having a personality explosion! :crazy:

The dog is not mine, but I love working with her and have happily assumed the majority of the responsibility. She is my little buddy! I just wish she would hurry up and grow up!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Gracie's My Girl, I'm glad that you are reaching out for help & advice. From what I've read, it sounds to me like she is a perfectly normal puppy who is not being trained properly and of course thats the fault of the owner/parent. Since your brother is not doing his job, I appreciate that you are stepping in. You'll get a lot of great advice on this site. And check out the puppy section of the forums.

Good Luck.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I can tell from your post you care about Gracie and desperate for some help. You really do have a challenge on your hands because not everyone in the house is on the same page..that makes it really tough.

I'm sure others will chime in with some good advice.


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Mac's Mom said:


> Gracie's My Girl, I'm glad that you are reaching out for help & advice. From what I've read, it sounds to me like she is a perfectly normal puppy who is not being trained properly and of course thats the fault of the owner/parent. Since your brother is not doing his job, I appreciate that you are stepping in. You'll get a lot of great advice on this site. And check out the puppy section of the forums.
> 
> Good Luck.


It is frustrating because she does know the training commands and will obey. She is head and shoulders above every dog in the class we go to. She is great to work with. However, it is in those moments when she is in an excited frenzy that she forgets everything she knows. It is difficult and I wish I knew how to manage it in a productive way.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Gracie's My Girl said:


> It is frustrating because she does know the training commands and will obey. She is head and shoulders above every dog in the class we go to. She is great to work with. However, it is in those moments when she is in an excited frenzy that she forgets everything she knows. It is difficult and I wish I knew how to manage it in a productive way.


ohh yes it is frustrating!  These are very intelligent & willful dogs. I hope you get good advice from the people here. I can only offer support & encouragement. It does get better...don't give up on her.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

This too shall pass!!!!!! She is in the butt head "teenager" phase. She will outgrow it. (If you don't kill her first.) Teenaged pups are just like teenaged kids. They think they know everything and they don't want to listen.

Is she spayed?


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Is she spayed?


She is not. She has not gone into her first heat and I wanted to wait because of that. I also want to wait until she is fully grown because I do believe that hormones are there for a reason.


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I've been there.
When Alice was seven months old my mother had her last stroke. I had to take two months off work (thank the lord for accrued vacation time and sick pay) to care for her. Plus going back part-time to continue care and deal with the Fruitbat from the lower regions.
Yep, right about seven months is when "everything I learned in puppy class; well....NO I'm Not Doing It" or "I'm going to be in charge today".....
So when I should have been buckling down doing more training with my dog, I would grab an hour and run her off at the park and do some half (muled) attempt at training re-call. 
Needless to say, I represented fun and excitement; not structure and balance. I'd have to say that during those months....I must have seriously set my relationship back with my dog. (I couldn't even tell you in dog years)
When she jumps on you, turn your back on her. Don't say anything, don't even tip your chin in her direction. No attention at all for this behavior, she'll get it.
The mouthiness, I'd grab her lower jaw (gently...do not cause harm) and not let go until she stops. If you put your hand to her mouth and she gets mouthy, grab the lower jaw again. (like a trout) If she licks it, praise the heck out of her. Mark the the behavior that you want. NO or Wrong (in a firm corrective tone...not yelling) for unwanted or Yay! Yes! or Good! for desired behavior. GSDs are very smart and truly want to please you, they need to understand what that is.
Work on the mouthiness first, then the jumping. If you are consistant with this, she will figure out pretty quick that you aren't playing around like that. It's unacceptable play.
Stay calm and focused. If your brother wants a big dog jumping and mouthing him....cool, but you can correct her for her behavior towards you. (yes, my other half rough houses with Alice, but NEVER when she was a young un') And, Alice does not play like that with me.
Try ignoring her a bit more for the separation issues. When she walks up to you and nudges you, don't automatically pet her. Ignore her a few times and then call her to you, then pet her.
When you leave the car, do not turn around...just keep walking. I guarentee you she'll quiet up within getting to the front of the store. If you are consistant about it. If people look...give them a shrug and make a joke about it. "I guess I didn't ask permission to leave; the bossy cow"
Alice will still "yell at me" when I leave her and within twenty feet, she gives it up and waits quietly. 
Think: "Talk to my rear-end bossy cow!"......
Note: I did edit the "cow" part from what I usually say or think.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Do you guys do the "supervised separation" exercise in your dog class? If not maybe you could suggest adding it. 

I will say that 9 months was the age where I've most wanted to kill my puppy so far. Now at 13 months it's much better.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"I think the root of this problem is that my brother, who owns the dog, allows her to rough house with him. He does not care if she is incredibly physical with him and he rarely listens to reason on this issue"

Looks like your brother is making a lot of work for you . 
Keep your brother out of the picture for two weeks. I don't know who owns the dog , but who ever does has to step up and manage the dog . If it is your brothers and this is what he wants, a wrestling buddy with teeth and the smarts of a 4 year old then he has to deal with it . Do all the work. Do all the trainging , and keep the dog for himself , and under control so that the rough and tumble is under control when you are around.
Or , he steps out of the picture and he lets you decide what is acceptable and what is not . The dog is controlled by you and how he interacts with the dog is under your guidelines.
You can't live with two polar opposite different sets of allowable behaviour. It is confusing to the dog . 

99% work is not good . 

If brother likes that kind of interaction with the dog introduce him to a local club and see if he wants to learn decoy work. 

Make a decision on what is going to happen. Better for all , even brother who may learn something .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should set up the situations
when she's excited and not listening
and use that time to train. how often
are training how to meet and greet?
i think that will help with the jumping.
as far as your dog getting excited
when you walk away, set the situation
up and train. you and your brother
need to be on the same page when it 
comes to training and socializing.
you should be able to rough house
with your dog but it's on your terms.



Gracie's My Girl said:


> It is frustrating because she does know the training commands and will obey. She is head and shoulders above every dog in the class we go to. She is great to work with.
> 
> >>>> However, it is in those moments when she is in an excited frenzy that she forgets everything she knows. <<<<
> 
> It is difficult and I wish I knew how to manage it in a productive way.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Gracie's My Girl said:


> She is not. She has not gone into her first heat and I wanted to wait because of that. I also want to wait until she is fully grown because I do believe that hormones are there for a reason.


I agree that hormones are there for a reason.

The reason I asked if she was spayed is, don't be surprised if she gets WORSE when she is in heat. Many females go "brain dead" when they are in heat. To the point where it is just best to not even try to work with them. You gain more by banging your head against a wall.


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

Mine is 6 months old and is driving me nuts lately. She has been like a hungry shark the last few days, jumping, biting, ripping up things, biting, diving on our other dog, biting, biting, and biting! I'm exhausted! She had toned it down and now she is doubly bad lately also. You're not alone!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Good post....

...and in red below.... > :spittingcoffee: LOL!

To the OP went through similiar things with Ilda. She was a bit reactive to dogs. Worked on it and worked on it and thought finally, *phew* done she's much better, then BAM she started acting up again.

Now she's 20 months and 99% fun....lots of good advice here to follow and hang in there...it's worth it. 



carmspack said:


> "I think the root of this problem is that my brother, who owns the dog, allows her to rough house with him. He does not care if she is incredibly physical with him and he rarely listens to reason on this issue"
> 
> Looks like your brother is making a lot of work for you .
> Keep your brother out of the picture for two weeks. I don't know who owns the dog , but who ever does has to step up and manage the dog . If it is your brothers and this is what he wants, a wrestling buddy with teeth and the smarts of a 4 year old then he has to deal with it . Do all the work. Do all the trainging , and keep the dog for himself , and under control so that the rough and tumble is under control when you are around.
> ...


----------



## Gracie's My Girl (May 27, 2011)

Thank you everyone for what you have said. I have completely stepped back from the situation and have been able to refocus.

Over the last couple of days, when I have taken her to out to train and play, I have used a different strategy. When she jumps up to bite, I take a handful of treats and put them right in front of her nose. I guide her to the ground from there. The second she sits, she gets lots of praise and the treats.  I have never heard of anyone doing this...but it does refocus her and bring her back under my control. Instead of charging me, she frequently sits and waits for me to reward her for sitting nicely when she comes.

I am also keeping my hands off of her and my voice non-excited. Hands around her face and squeaky tones seem set her biting off.

She is still wild..but a bit more bearable than usual.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

That sounds like real progress! Good luck and keep it up!


----------



## SaschaGSD1106 (Aug 3, 2012)

I am so glad I found this post, because my puppy is DRIVING ME CRAZY, and incidentally she turned 9 months old today! In the last few weeks she has turned from a sweet, loving, relatively laid back puppy to a complete monster. It seems like everything she does is a direct challenge to me. She totally disregards all of the reprimands and 'punishments' that used to work (loud low tone, can of air, pop bottle w/ coins), and it almost looks like she is having more fun when she realizes how upset I am. 

I know we will get through it, but it's nice to know I'm not the only one dealing with this.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

CarrieJ said:


> Stay calm and focused. If your brother wants a big dog jumping and mouthing him....cool, but you can correct her for her behavior towards you. (yes, my other half rough houses with Alice, but NEVER when she was a young un') And, Alice does not play like that with me.


I agree, I tend to play rough with mine, but my wife & children do not.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

Tazor turned 10 months yesterday..he doesn't always behave like I want, but he seems to be trying to help around the house. He puts things in the trash when told, then takes them back out when I'm not looking. He carries a jug of water outside to water my ducks, he carries a towel to the clothesline and back in..I wash one special for his chore. . He is sooo proud of himself and prancie. Every night I see him getting wound up and I take him to the yard where he runs like a streak o lightenin til he gets tired out. Then he comes in and relaxes.

Today, I caught him standing on two legs watching my lunch spin around and round in the microwave. I didn't freak, jus told him down and explained its not allowed. In other words he is curious, and hungry so I cut him slack on quite a few things I would never tolerate when hes older.

My 30 yr old son visits every wednesday. He wrestles with Taze...I yell at my son, because its behavior i wont tolerate..hes older lol. His latest thing is he grabs tazors tail and winds it up and then tazor chases his tail.. again, i yell at my son..I have toy poodles avg weight about 5lbs. Tazor is over 90..& he is GOING to kill someone chasing his tail.

Your dog will calm down....it is worth waiting for


----------

